# Vet with good parking returning from Germany



## vicwo (Mar 6, 2008)

Returning from Germany to the tunnel we need a good vet with outside parking for 7.2m M/H as partner is disabled. About one hour from the tunnel would be good. 

Thanks Vic


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-65376-vets-at-french-channel-ports.html

Download for you :wink:


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Which route from Germany to Calais are you taking?


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Ardres would fit the bill, the vet is opposite the market square were you can over night if you wish and is approx 10 miles from Calais, but take care the market is on a Thursday so can get busy.

Check it out on goggle map street level.
N50.8550 E1.9780

Charlie


----------



## vicwo (Mar 6, 2008)

Keith I am not yet sure. We are heading towards Frankfurt and Joining the Romantic Road at Wurzburg. Over to St Gilgen in Austria and back via Stuttgard for the Mercedes Museum. or the other way round it makes no difference to us.

Thanks Keith.

Charlie That could be just what we need. I will wait and see if any others pop up but thanks for that.

Vic


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

Can vouch for the one at Ardres, we used her a couple of weeks ago 40something euros, email them in advance to make an appointment. Excellent english from both the receptionist and vet


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Is this the one?


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

Thats the one. The 40 odd euros included them supplying the treatments.


----------



## vicwo (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks very much everyone for your help. Leltel if you have the e-mail Ad it would be a big help. 

Vic


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

The email address is: [email protected]. The vets name was Dr Corinne Boutiere. She gets my recommendation as she played with Marmite, then gave him his wormer as a treat, he ate it straight away whereas we normally have a battleand he gets a feast while we try and stuff it into all sorts of food!


----------



## vicwo (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks for your time Lel this is just what we were lookibg for , i will send them an e-mail today. 
Problem number one solved , right next.

Thanks to everyone else that posted.

Vic


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Updated Ardres Vet details with revised opening times and email address.


----------

